# Egypt Valley - Anyone Fish There?



## opforpaintball (Jul 5, 2013)

I was deer hunting out there last year and saw some pretty big fish (think was lm) in a few of the creeks there. Anyone ever have any luck there or in the ponds? Think I'm going to try a day before deer season this year when I'm in the area again or go out a few hours when it gets to dark to hunt.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

I have and yes the ponds hold some decent bass nights and early morns are best. I grew up fishing those ponds and some I accessed using a mountain bike 
The hard to get to ponds are best. 
During that time frame I think the guys do well on walleye and or saugeye in those creeks clear back to interstate 70 
I'm sure some others will chime in on that.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I fished the big pond(right off dirt road) with the beaver dam you can walk over during gun season a few years back and caught a couple 3lb Bass out of there. I was slow rolling a white spinnerbait.
I gave up on the hunting when a line of 20 guys wearing funny hats and denim pushed the entire area clear of Deer. I pry won't be back there unless it's bow season.


----------

